# what breed is this?



## adobo (Feb 4, 2013)

i got this chick last month and the vendor just told me its called "crested".










any ideas what is the exact name of this breed or is it just a cross between polish and regular variety?


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

What a cute picture!! I'm not sure, but I do know there is Polish in there. Adorable!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I think it's a French chicken called a creve cour (spelling). They're like an ancient breed daring back to the 1600's. I'll post a pic if I can remember to find one. Or Google. They have a different crest than a polish. This is from memory so I could be full of chicken poo, too.


----------



## toybarons (Nov 14, 2012)

It's not a Crevecoeur. Crevecoeurs are jet black.
What you have is not a purebred polish. Polish have a 'V' comb, as does the Crevecours. 

That comb though is silkie. I have had silkie crosses and your little chick there looks alot like one. It's a cutey =)


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Thank you for correcting my error.


----------



## adobo (Feb 4, 2013)

toybarons said:


> It's not a Crevecoeur. Crevecoeurs are jet black.
> What you have is not a purebred polish. Polish have a 'V' comb, as does the Crevecours.
> 
> That comb though is silkie. I have had silkie crosses and your little chick there looks alot like one. It's a cutey =)


Thanks for the info. So it is safe to assume this a silkie cross with a regular bantam?

Yeah its a cutey that is why i immediately bought it after i haggled the price with the money i have in my pocket.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

That is so cute! Whenever I had babies crossed with a polish they were the ugliest damn things I had ever seen. I mean roadrunner crossed with a frog ugly.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

A Houdan is very similar to a Crevecoeur, except they come in colors. A Houdan also has that comb, and red, where a silkie has that comb in a mulberry color. How many toes, because a Houdan also has 5 toes. I think a Houdan mix.


----------



## toybarons (Nov 14, 2012)

Wrong comb for a houdan, fuzziebut. In Canada & the US, the houdan has a 'V' comb. 
As adobo is in the Philippines, likely the houdans there would sport the original houdan 'leaf' comb. The leaf looks sort of like a butterfly with its wings open surrounded by points. 

Both the houdan and silkie are two of the few breeds that share the '5th toe' trait, where as the Crevecoeur only has 4 toes. 

This cute little cross has the wronf color palate to suggest it was crossed with a houdan. The houdan is a mottled breed, black with white mottling. While it is true that there are some known other color varities, none that I am aware of would support houdan being the other bird in this cross.


----------



## adobo (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi all, 

Thanks for your inputs to my query. I bought this cutey last month because she is... cute. from the petshop that i bought it, there are also male specimens and also some silver version. I dropped by there yesterday to take some pics to post here but all of the supplies where already sold. The caretaker told me that "crested" was a stable breed because the breeder regularly supplies him with juveniles.

Right now she is making the mating call sound so I guess she is now ready for breeding. her size is around 3/4 of the size of my regular bantam hen. 

When I have extra budget on my pocket, I'll get me a female silver version.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Sicilian Buttercup - Golden Phoenix - Appenzeller - crevecoeur - Houdan

Just thought I'd add some visual stimuli. Thought the crevecoeur had that kinda hair. Lol


----------



## lovemychickens (Jan 20, 2013)

I have 2 crevecoeurs they r just over 3mths old this is cockatoo


----------

